# 90 Years Ago Today



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 29, 2008)

Frank Luke - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2008)

It makes you wonder how many more he would have bagged if he hadn't been shot down. One hell of a pilot!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2008)

18 kills in 18 days. Amazing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)




----------

